# Are Power Heads Needed?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

im hearing a lot of discussion everywhere about peoples powerheads, but i dont have any in my pygo tank. Is that a problem? how do powerheads benefit my red bellies?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Powerheads are used to mimic piranhas natural habitats current, you could also use them for surface agitation. They could benefit from powerheads by becoming a little more active


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Good answer P-freak









Are they necessary, no. Can they be beneficial, certainly


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

alrightt well next trip to my lfs ill see what they have any recommendations?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Skepsis_DK said:


> alrightt well next trip to my lfs ill see what they have any recommendations?


More current= more swiming=hungrier piranha=eats more=more growth.
Depends what size tank you have. I have a marineland 1200 in my 75G.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

its like a tread mill, its not nesscessary, your p's will live, but it does benefit if they are abit more active. exercise is good.


----------

